

Show HN: 0h n0 with levels - ecesena
https://github.com/ecesena/0hn0-levels

======
detaro
So the game starts with the tutorial, then I can click "play", and it ...
starts the tutorial again, uncancelable?

~~~
ecesena
Ops, it's probably a bug of my patch - I'm sure the original game is fine.

Please try refreshing, it should work. I'll look into it, really sorry about
that.

------
hollerith
This is a fork of 0h n0, not a clone (even if you did use `git clone` to start
the fork).

~~~
ecesena
Good point! Not sure if my average friend knows what a fork is, though...

I'd also like to stress that I simply changed a few lines of code, all kudos
go to the original author -- similarly as I did with 2048->8192 (but again,
yours is a good point, maybe "clone" suggests that I re-wrote it entirely
making it looks the same).

~~~
hollerith
>maybe "clone" suggests that I re-wrote it entirely making it looks the same

Precisely.

>Not sure if my average friend knows what a fork is

Maybe describe it as a "variation" then??

~~~
ecesena
Cool, thanks. I'll fix as soon as time permits :)

